# Acces Internet En Angleterre



## david.g (27 Novembre 2006)

bonjour,

je suis actuellement en angleterre, Oxford, et je désire avoir un accès internet chez moi...

mais le problème est que je reste ici seulement 3mois, donc pas le temps de prendre un fournisseur d'accès internet...de plus pas de téléphone dans la résidence! 

donc ce que j'ai fais, je me suis renseigné, et j'ai appris que "Vodafone" (SFR), fourni un accès internet par mois, tout comme une mobicarte pour un téléphone! (la même chose en france avec SFR)

pour avoir accès à leur réseau il suffit juste d'avoir une clé usb que tu branches à ton ordinateur! jusqu'a là c'est plus que formidable! parfait pour ma demande! 

mais ce qui s'est avéré, c'est que cet accès est excessivement cher...:s (avec les charges £62/mois donc du 90  en tant que que connection illimitée...)

-> http://online.vodafone.co.uk/dispat..._pageLabel=Page_ProductDetails&pageID=BS_0701

il y a une autre offre, avec 250MB par mois, qui est relativement moins cher, mais je ne comprends pas ce que signifie "250MB":rose: ...lol

pourriez-vous m'expliquer la signification?

merci d'avance

et par ailleurs, si quelqu'un connaît un autre fournisseurs d'accès du même genre en angleterre (du même genre = sans abonnement et sans besoin d'avoir une ligne téléphonique), mais en moins cher, faites-moi signe!


----------



## Dramis (27 Novembre 2006)

babypun a dit:


> il y a une autre offre, avec 250MB par mois, qui est relativement moins cher, mais je ne comprends pas ce que signifie "250MB":rose: ...lol



Tu peux transférer 250 meg de données par mois après ça tu payes au ko supplémentaire.


----------



## david.g (27 Novembre 2006)

Dramis a dit:


> Tu peux transférer 250 meg de données par mois après ça tu payes au ko supplémentaire.



si je comprends bien, l'accès à internet est illimité, seul la bande passante et limitée!? donc le téléchargement!!!no?

pas au pire pas de téléchargement, seul msn, voir mes mails et naviguer sur le web m'interresse vraiment...le téléchargement je m'en passe!


----------



## Dramis (27 Novembre 2006)

babypun a dit:


> pas au pire pas de téléchargement, seul msn, voir mes mails et naviguer sur le web m'interresse vraiment...le téléchargement je m'en passe!



Le 250 meg comprends tout ce qui est échangé entre le mac et le net, donc les requêtes pour consulter les mails, le téléchargment des mails, des pièces jointes, les requêtes envoyé au site web et le téléchargement des pages web sont comptabilisées.

250 meg ça fait 8 meg par jour, ce n'est pas beaucoup...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2006)

t'as le wifi?
Car en ce cas il y a les hotspot wifi des coll&#232;ges, de pubs , de virgin, de la main library
( souvent gratuits)


----------



## david.g (27 Novembre 2006)

oui j'ai le wifi &#224; l'&#233;cole, mais c'est pour chez moi que je voudrais avoir l'acc&#232;s au net...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2006)

et tu peux pas renifler une connexion (wifi)  dans le coin?


----------



## david.g (28 Novembre 2006)

bha &#224; vrai dire, il y a en une, mais qui met &#224; peu pr&#232;s 2min pour charger une page web donc...lol

mais je suis all&#233; me renseigner chez vodafone hier, et il s'est av&#233;r&#233; que le prix est de &#163;45 par mois, ce qui est moins de ce que j'avais cru comprendre de mon ami japonais (qui a certaines difficult&#233;es en anglais...lol)^^


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2006)

45 quids? I still think it's a rip-off, mais c'est proche des prix locaux


----------



## david.g (28 Novembre 2006)

ne t'inquiete pas j'approuve totalement ton opinion, c'est hors de prix... (mais c'est parce que c'est le debut de cette new technique...)


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Janvier 2007)

Tiens je profite de ce fil pour vous demander si il y a un moyen d'avoir une liste des hotspot wifi pays par pays..et donc ville par ville.. (j'en ai besoin pour la Roumanie)
Je suis en train de chercher &#231;a sur le forum, mais je n'ai encore rien trouv&#233;..
Merci
*DW*


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2007)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Tiens je profite de ce fil pour vous demander si il y a un moyen d'avoir une liste des hotspot wifi pays par pays..et donc ville par ville.. (j'en ai besoin pour la Roumanie)
> Je suis en train de chercher ça sur le forum, mais je n'ai encore rien trouvé..
> Merci
> *DW*


il y a pas mal de sources ( annuaires , directories) 
et tout dépend si  cela doit etre  gratosse ou pas
( google)

exemple parmi d'autres
 pour 26 hotpspots ( gratuits)
http://www.cfree.ro/


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour ce premier site. Tr&#232;s sympa de ta part.
Je continue &#224; chercher ici et sur Google. Je met un peu de temps car je n'avais jamais cherch&#233; ce genre de chose, et ne savait pas par ou commencer (par exemple je ne savais meme pas que &#231;a s'appelait un "HotSpot" au d&#233;part)
Quoiqu'il en soit, pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ta question. La gratuit&#233; est la bienvenue, mais pas n&#233;cessaire 
*DW*


----------

